# Offshore Monday



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Might need a couple for Monday, anyone interested? GYB or Freeport.


----------



## Tejashntr (Jan 24, 2008)

I have three that want to go if you have room in your boat. Me and two others.


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry Tejashntr, I didn't see your response in time.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

did you ever go out?


----------



## albert white (Feb 3, 2008)

Myself and Treybig23 went, made a pretty big round and all we could boat were some Kings and Spanish Macks. I sent you a couple of pm's Sunday evening.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

albert white said:


> Myself and Treybig23 went, made a pretty big round and all we could boat were some Kings and Spanish Macks. I sent you a couple of pm's Sunday evening.


Yeah, I know. I wasn't near the computer later in the evening. soory about that.


----------

